# Karajan Gold Berlin Maestro CD Mystery Set



## tonka1973 (Feb 11, 2016)

Howdy folks. Picked up a set of CDs that I can't find anything about and am wondering if anyone here may know anything about them or point me in the right direction. The titles/composers do not match up with the Deutsche Grammophon set of the same name. They thing that gets me is that I believe these to be 24kt gold cds, but I can't find out anything about the publisher. Thanks for reading.

The pics I have are too big to upload, so I just included the Imgur links.

http://i.imgur.com/gZyyb9e.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4Pl5mJQ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/TaFerwc.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/41g4Z7q.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/0QYFd6K.jpg


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You are scammed by a crook, just stolen tapes, look at the text on the back site.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I like how the Hebrides looks like a splat of chocolate pudding on the last image.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bigshot said:


> I like how the Hebrides looks like a splat of chocolate pudding on the last image.


That alone would made me suspicious.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

tonka1973 said:


> Howdy folks. Picked up a set of CDs that I can't find anything about and am wondering if anyone here may know anything about them or point me in the right direction. The titles/composers do not match up with the Deutsche Grammophon set of the same name. They thing that gets me is that I believe these to be 24kt gold cds, but I can't find out anything about the publisher. Thanks for reading.
> 
> The pics I have are too big to upload, so I just included the Imgur links.
> 
> ...


You might consider reporting this to Deutsche Grammophon. Who knows, they may offer you a trade. 

[email protected]


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

It's probably PD recordings off of HMV/EMI.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am wondering if we are scammed too.


----------

